# Marty Jones "custom Built" Schwinn Badge.



## pkleppert (Aug 3, 2016)

Happened to acquire a 1954 or 1956 24" girl's Schwinn with a Marty Jones "Custom Built" badge. The badge is black/brass. Apparently the bike has a serial number that was issued twice. Any chance someone knows the story about this badge? Who was Marty Jones? Thanks PK


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2016)

With a name like Marty Jones, it had to be a sweet bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2016)

HOW ABOUT A PICTURE OF BADGE?


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 4, 2016)

Just saw a Marty locally going for 75. Almost considered picking it up.


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 4, 2016)

Pictures posted. This is a very nice original unmolested bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 4, 2016)

I AGREE!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2016)

pkleppert said:


> Pictures posted. This is a very nice original unmolested bike.



With a name like Marty Jones, I would expect nothing less.
Fabulous bike!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 5, 2016)

https://nmi.craigslist.org/bik/5706691403.html


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 6, 2016)

Same badge but two toned. No one seems to know who Marty Jones is?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 10, 2016)

http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/reply/24611/Need-some-advice-please#.V_xVU_krLIU


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting that link.


----------

